# S.F. Druggist Box #6



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

Here I present a series of resized, cropped pictures of various San Francisco druggists in my collection which I photographed this morning while I wait for my beer to chill in the fridge.
 About 8 inches tall, embossed:  Apothecaries Hall San Francisco -- in a rather nice shade of royal blue I picked up at the Golden Gate show when it was held in Pleasanton.


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

A smallish example embossed:
 John Calvert/Chemist/San Francisco w/monogram.


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

Old South Park/Drug Store/San Frahcisco -- yessirree, Bob! That's FRAHCISCO embossed in the glass.
 Won this one from Janet Bond via ebay some years ago.


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

Don't get me started on homÅ“opathic bottles, they're a collection within a collection...here's just one of many:

 Pacific/HomÅ“opathic/Pharmacy, S.F.


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

I guess there's such a thing as going too far when resizing, this is actually a 9-inch example of a 1910 vintage Shumate's Pharmacy bottle found in an antique store along with it's smaller brother (not pictured) in attic mint condition. Maybe basement mint...[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

This isn't technically a druggist/pharmacy bottle, but it fits in with the general theme.[8|]
 Edison Phonograph Agency/Peter Bacigalupi/933 Market St. S.F.


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

A close-up of Peter Bacigalupi's listing in the 1902 San Francisco phone directory.


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

Waller Bros. with monogram


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

A Burt & Co. address variant....


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

The earlier Burt & Co. address variant...


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

J.H. Ralston with mortar & pestle, early flat-based druggist...


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

J.W. Angell/San Francisco with generic mortar & pestle...


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

J.H. Boyson/Pharmacist/San Francisco with monogram...


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

A pair of Coffin & Mayhew/Pharmacists/San Francisco with monograms. I'm pretty sure I got these at the Santa Rosa show almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

Here are a couple "-ine" bottles both cosmetic and since they're similar in shape and size to my druggist bottles they ended up in this box.
 This one still has the cork and the last precious drops of Olivine inside![:-]


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

Okay so I blew it. [8D] This product name ends in "-ene", not "-ine".
 Arabalene Lotion/Mfd. By/The Arabalene Co./S.F.


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

Last one for today thank goodness some are saying...[8D]
 Frank Clough/Chemist & Druggist/400 Ellis St./San Francisco
 Sorry this one is a tad blurry but still legible.


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

I lied![8|] One last one, a later variant of the Joseph Calegaris bottles from the "local druggist" thread.

 J. Calegaris/Prescription/Pharmacy


----------



## 69ctiss (May 27, 2009)

Cool collection. If you would like to make it a coast to coast collection I would be happy to trade a New Hampshire pharmacy or druggist bottle for something west coast. Just a passing thought. Take care. T.


----------



## Lordbud (May 28, 2009)

How I forgot one of my all time favorite druggist bottles I'll never know...check out this 8 inch high Armitage, flat-base example:
 Joseph Armitage/(monogram)/Dispensing Chemist/S.W. Cor. Dupont & Geary Sts./S.F.


----------



## Wilkie (May 28, 2009)

Nice, nice, nice.  Love SF druggists.  I like the olivine the best.  I have a lot of SF druggists but none of the one's you've listed here.


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 14, 2011)

these have any value, are they a common med, dug one out here in the coal regions, the bigger one
 thx


> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> A pair of Coffin & Mayhew/Pharmacists/San Francisco with monograms. I'm pretty sure I got these at the Santa Rosa show almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 14, 2011)

nice pics jason..nice collection!!!


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 14, 2011)

we dig some western but San Fran is the furthest west


----------

